# Clone health check up, 14 days brown tips?



## peaceful (Mar 15, 2009)

Babies are in styro cups with lots of drainage holes. 2 parts supersoil, 2 parts vermiculite and one part perlite.  Used only distilled water and rootone powder.  Everything seems OK and I pulled the humidity dome at around day 11.  Since then, the tips of the leaves have turned dry/brown and curled up.  I assume this is a nitrogen defficiency??  They don't look wilty and appear fairly healthy except for the browning/up curling tips.  The babies have been watered once at day 10 or 11 with distilled water and the cups seem too wet to water again right now.  Should I go ahead and water with a weak nute solution?  Foliar feed?  Transplant?  Any info as to what my babies need now would be appreciated.  I have Fox Farm nutes available.

ps. The perlite I used is MG perlite and may have some nutes in it.  That is why I only used one part perlite.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Mar 15, 2009)

IMO you need to read the DYI cloneing thread by Hick. I have never heard of not removing the dome every day. Your clones were not getting any fresh air. I do not use nutes til after I have tranplanted, and at least two new set of leaves have started growing. The stem of the clones is the first visable growth, if the roots can not get out of cups.


----------



## peaceful (Mar 15, 2009)

I opened the dome each day for a bit longer until I completely removed it at day 10 or so.  I followed Hick's thread for my operation.  Thank you Hick!  Now I have living clones with a brown dead tip problem.  I don't think they are going to die but they need something.


----------



## growright35 (Mar 20, 2009)

From some of my results the larger fan leaves will turn slightly yellow then brown on tip. I know it doesnt help the plants future overall health but with new growth coming strong should prevail..Been 5 days how are they.PICS


----------



## mgfcom (Mar 20, 2009)

well, I am also going through a cloning trial since early days in March.  Please note:  I have never had success in cloning before, so don't take my advice, per se - just accept my testimony as observations from this time.

I read some cloning threads here and made 8 clones.  Since then 2 have died, but 6 remaining healthy, green.  Yes, just as the clone threads say, some leaves will yellow, and yes, some have browned and dried up.  But I am noticing that the clones are seeming to use these other old parts of the plant as nutrients and slow new growth green growth is growing.  It's very slow going, but they are still alive after nearly 3 weeks.  The containers are opaque so I can't see roots, and I they are during the day on a window sill and at night under flourescents in a simple cardboard box.
I started with moist soil from a chopped down plant and only water a splash or two once a day or every other day.  It seems they are very fragile and would die in the sun, so I plan to follow the same routine of light for the next 1-2 months until I see the plant looks stronger and then I will try some outdoor growing on the porch.

Good luck!


----------



## peaceful (Mar 25, 2009)

Well, so far everyone is surviving and growing now.  I started a second batch of babies one week later.  I was much more aggressive in dome removal on the second batch and had it completely removed by day 7.  The second batch still had browning and drying at the tips but not nearly as bad.  They have surpassed the first batch in growth already.  I found that watering once weekly works well for me.  No spraying or daily watering.
As mgfcom said, I believe that the plants drew nutes from within its self for survival.  The first batch was too humid for too long and therefore just fed on its self and wasn't worried about growing roots.  The second batch was forced to grow roots sooner, therefore it found nutes in the soil sooner.  Just my opinion of course.


----------



## blancolighter (Mar 25, 2009)

Hey man, your opinion is pretty dead on. Cloning is certainly a tough art to master, and patience is the key. Glad your clones took and glad your learnin, sounds like soon you'll have it down and be spreadin that knowledge!


----------

